# 2020 PLBC schedule and seeking new members



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking for new members to get in on the fun. We are non affiliated, fish for points, and give out nice trophies like embroidered jackets for AOY & Classic Champ. We fish big and small waters. Were a boater only format, but we are fishing oriented and view members fishing together as competitors acceptable.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

What are entry fees ? And membership fees?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

williamonica0214 said:


> What are entry fees ? And membership fees?


$40/year for new members and $35/year for existing. 0 entry fee per tourney we fish for points, trophies, and bragging rights!-LOL


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That is an awesome schedule !!! ...... wish you were fishing for more than just bragging rights though lol


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> That is an awesome schedule !!! ...... wish you were fishing for more than just bragging rights though lol


I've been thinking of joining because of the schedule.some fun competition


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the kuddos on the schedule. It's kinda tough to put one together these days (permitted and all). Can't even get on Mosquito all summer and I called for a date the first week of January!! Come on out and fish with us it'll be a blast. If you want to be AOY you should try to fish all of them. If not, then pick and choose which ones you want to fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you have regularly scheduled meetings, if so, where?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> Do you have regularly scheduled meetings, if so, where?


We do not. One at the first and one at the end. If need be we can mash one in sometime between tournies. Most of our guys just want to fish (including me!) and we found our mid year meetings getting poor attendance. We actually may have a short informal meeting before any tournament.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

How many members does the club currently have?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

RH1 said:


> How many members does the club currently have?


24 last year and most will rejoin. Our maximum is 36. We usually get anywhere from 12 to 24 on any given Sunday fishing the tournament.


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

Great club good friendly competition.I have been a member for many years.


----------

